
FBI Arrests Wannacry Hero Hutchins in Las Vegas - ptype
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/08/03/fbi-arrests-wannacry-hero-marcus-hutchins-las-vegas-reports/
======
skiman10
Post from earlier.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14921018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14921018)

~~~
dang
Yup. Comments moved thither.

------
owebmaster
Hero? What? Did I miss something? This is a newsroom thing, that didn stick
afaik.

